# Welcher Beruf passt am besten



## Seryoga08 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hey leutz ich wollt ma fragen welcher beruf für ein tauren Druide passen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (am besten 2 versionen) und wie sieht es mit der inschriftkunde aus bitte um schnelle rückmledung thx


----------



## Syraxa (29. Oktober 2008)

Also Für einen Tauren Druiden würde ich folgendes Vorschlagen:

Alchemie sowie Kräuterkunde (Tauren haben dort eine höhere Fertigkeit)

Ansonsten wenn du eher wert auf Ausrüstung legst empfehle ich dir Kürschner sowie Lederverarbeitung.

Aber grundsätzlich würde ich das erlenen was einem selber gefällt und nicht was am besten zu einer Klasse passt, da fast alle Berufe zu jeder Klasse passt.

Zur Inschriftenkunde kann ich dir nur folgendes sagen, es geht super fix dieses hoch zu pushen besonders wenn man selber Kräuterkundler ist. Die Glyphen kann man teilweise selber gebrauchen jedoch hat man nur eine begrenzte möglichkeit welche einzubauen. Ansonsten lassen diese sich zurzeit noch recht gut Verkaufen dies wird sich denke ich aber noch ändern, da irgendwann die Glyphen plätze verbraucht sind.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

